# Omoto Xtreme Final Touches



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

With consideration that the reel will be used for distance casting in the surf, the following steps are recommended prior to use.

Items required.
Small flat tip screwdriver
Paper towels
Solvent for grease removal
A clean and lighted place to work
A cloth or towel that is spread out for your work area.

Loosen the three screws on the right side of the reel and remove the right end plate.

Remove the spool. Remove the centrifugal brake blocks and all the grease from them. Remove any grease from the inside of the brake drum (raised lip on the right end plate).

Remove the circular clip and centrifugal brake support. Remove the grease from these parts and the end of the spool.

The following assumes that the bearings have a heavy oil and the spool spin time was not very long,

Remove the bearing and washer.

From the other end of the spool, remove line alarm cog wheel and the bearing below it.

Remove one shield from each of the bearings. 
Clean the bearings. Assuming you do not have an ultrasonic cleaner, a small jar of lighter fluid or acetone will suffice for flushing out the heavy oil in the bearings. Observe all appropriate safety precautions.
There are several write ups and videos on bearing cleaning and lubrication that you can use for reference. The oil supplied with your reel is excellent. Use a drop in each bearing. Do not flood the bearing with oil.

Install the bearings, washer, centrifugal brake support, and circular clip into the spool. 

This assumes your bearing are running freely.
Place the spool onto the spool shaft and give the spool a gentle spin. Note where the spool comes to a stop. Repeat. Should the spool come to a stop repeatedly in the same location you will need to balance the spool. Simply add a drop of fingernail polish to the outside of the spool, let dry, and then repeat the balance checks.

I did not mention replacing the line alarm cog wheel. This piece does keep the bearing in place and keep dirt out, but is not absolutely necessary. The cogs do create some wind resistance. Your choice as to how badly you need a few additional yards. For now, I recommend that you install it.

Final re-assembly.
With the bearings in place and shaft in the spool, slide the shaft and spool into place with the shaft mating with the speed bushing/bullet. Rotate the reel so that the shaft is vertical and install the centrifugal brake blocks. The blocks need to stay toward the center of the of the spool as you lower the right side plate into position.

Snug down the 3 screws on the right side plate while checking to ensure there is left - right play in the spool. After the right side has been snugged, center the spool and adjust for a small spool knock when the spool is pushed left - right.

What did I leave out?

When re-installing the bearings, install the side with the shield removed toward the center of the spool.

Wax and buff your reel, add line and have fun.

Don


----------



## psychonerdbeast (Sep 29, 2010)

nice write-up. not sure of shipping to the states but premiumfishing.com.au sells this reel for 168 aussie dollars(around 150USD).


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Your calculations are about correct. Without knowing all costs, it is impossible to determine fairness. The U.S. MSRP on omoto.us reflects the price to be charged at a tackle shop in the U.
S.


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

If you're sitting in the bus going down the avenue at 30 mph while tossing A ball up and down
in your hands. How fast is the ball going?



At the equator, the circumference of the Earth is 40,070 kilometers, and the day is 24 hours long
so the speed is 1670 kilometers/hour ( 1070 miles/hr). This decreases by the cosine of your latitude
so that at a latitude of 45 degrees, cos(45) = .707 and the speed is .707 x 1670 = 1180 kilometers/hr.



I'd say it's all moving at the same speed, like it or not


----------



## psychonerdbeast (Sep 29, 2010)

omoto.us excellent price for an excellent reel.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

psychonerdbeast said:


> omoto.us excellent price for an excellent reel.


Thank you for your kind comment.

Reely Ron's Reel Repair is providing valuable input to make the Chief models even better. 

Additionally, we have received repair parts that I will put on the website as soon as possible.

Thank you again,
Don


----------



## psychonerdbeast (Sep 29, 2010)

good to hear about the repair parts Don. i can't get them from florida anymore. i'm looking for a black chief left sideplate without the hole for magnetic brake. i guess that would be 6000ct or 6000cs.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

I hope to send a shipment of parts to Reely Ron's Reel Repair on Tuesday. Wednesday at the latest. The shipment will not include end covers. Due to the small difference in price between mag and non mag reels, almost all of my stock is mag reels. I can supply you with a red cover, but not a black one. If you can wait a couple of months, I can add it to my next order.

If you have not visited Ron's facebook page yet, you may find it beneficial.

Don


----------



## psychonerdbeast (Sep 29, 2010)

i'll contact you via your website later this week.


----------

